# tell us about your stables; post some pics!



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

VERY pretty barn and its VERY BIG!!

actually perfect timing. I just went to a new barn this morning.its basically a show barn run by teenagers.(i know shounds bad at first) what im saying is that basically all the people that volunteer and take lessons are teenagers.like 12-19..its really awesome! and the owner is like 29 i do belive.anyways its really cool...i have not yet taken a lesson but i am going to start.i also start work on monday after school(im only 13)im so excited.i made 2 new friends (nicole and staphanie)in one day and i know 2 other people that ride there.i have not yet met the owner but the instructor is really nice.

theres an indoor/outdoor/and an open field with like 1 jump in it.and then theres 2 barns which is really nice.the indoor has a viewing rom and the horses are all so pretty.stephanie was riding this beautiful nokota named sequoia.he was gorgeous! and hopefull i will ride him.and they have the most grey horses i have ever seen at a barn.they must have like 40% of the horses grey.anyways...the people are really nice and ooh i forgot the barn cats! there are about 6 barn cats and they are all soo cute! i only saw 3 unfortunately...i met oreo who is the cutes little kitten and is black and white and then i met ropes..who is rescued and was found tangled in a bunch of ropes.****--be isn't my favorite already because he tried jumping into my arms and made it about up to my knees and dug his SHARP claws into my leg.and then i picked him up and now have a huge scrape on my neck because he dug into my neck too.ugh...cats! ok now im going to shut up and let other people tell us about their barns.i will be sure to take plenty of pictures monday after school! im so excited!


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

ooops i forgot theres 2 tack rooms and they are BIG and a umm i guess u can call it a break room-theres a couch, fridge, ect..and all the tack trunks.haha..ok ill shut up now!im just excited.****


----------



## breezeypoo&lt;3 (May 27, 2008)

haha.go on as long as youd like. i could go on literally all day about my barn.its incredible. iv met soooo many new ppl, have had so many new experiences, & learned sooo much.when the knew barn is done itll have a heated wash room, an office, a loft,a feed room, a tack room, & im not sure how many stalls. but yes, its HUGE. their house is just as gorgeous as the barn, only it doesnt smell like hay.lol.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Crikeys!


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

haha..i would love to smell hay when i woke up..whats wrong with that?**** jk..i understand -they need horsey vacation time  
omg it really is a nice barn u guys have.its awesome..geex i wish i went there! for once im a teenager wishing for moday-schhol time!haha..because like i said monday is when i start working


----------



## Jennyrose (Jun 9, 2008)

www.xxxJennyrose.piczo.com/Pics 
This is were i part loan my two horses from they live in a yard at the bottom of a ladys huge garden and have a lovley paddock too.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

well, i might as well tell you about "my stable" 
so, things are a little bit different around here, we have stable communities, where there are many owners. Sometimes they own maybe a house for 30 horses, maybe you just own a stall or two. 
I board in Víðidalur, where the "horse club" Fákur is located. If you are a member of that club you have access to an arena, 2 large pens (I think there are two, might be more), and many round pens. There are also alot of trailes there, some witch lead up to other stable communities. There are two (again, i think there are two) what we call skeiðvöllur, its an oval track, one side is often longer and straight. And finally there is an animal hospital there.
In the house that my trainers family owns there are stalls for 8 horses I think, a tack room, a "hay room" and a coffe room. Also a pen outside to let the horses out in. 








I found a map  
The large house in the middle is the arena ! everyhouse with a red roof (on the map) has something to do with horses ! 
I just counted and there are 70 houses that keep horses :!:


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Well I cant post pics but my barn is huge!!! its has 8 stalls I think they are 12 x 12. We only use 4 of them, the rest have junk in them the barn is dirt floor there is a mud room with toilet, my dad has to build me my own tack boz and its 8 ft tall and 6 feet wide I think I can't remember, the barn has a lost but no hay in it LOL and its Tined roofed! thats about it its a really nice barn


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

hmmm, i don't feel like posting pics..... mostly because my stables are gone...... there used to be like 20 stalls w/ runs, my trainer's apartment, an indoor small round pen, three little stalls with half runs, a big outdoor round pen, and a huge field w/ water crossings and trees, and logs, and a pond......... hmmm, now i'm sad....


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

My barn has 24 stalls. 23 are ocupied. We have a large tack room and feed room. I outdoor ring and indoor. Also four fileds


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

my barn has 2 barns. The main one is an 8 stall barn and then there's a 4 stall barn, but the mini donkeys kind of own that one
There are trails near by, 6 large pastures, 1 small one and a square round pen. And a large outdoor arena.

There is also a cleared path around the entire property that you can ride if you don't feel like going on the trails. I love it there


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

I actually just finished moving my boy to his new barn home this afternoon! I am really excited...the facilites are a lot better than where we are moving from although that is not the reason for the relocation...my instructor/friend will be working at the new barn and other boarders are movung as well.

I would post photos, but I haven't taken any yet! I am going out tomorrow to trail ride around the two miles of trails he has! Maybe I will take my camera with me. In the meantime, visit the website...

http://www.hitchingpostnc.com/


----------



## TurnNBurn17 (Jun 26, 2008)

omg melinda!!! that is amazing!!!!!!!!!! i love that stable


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

all that for only $350!! holy moley!!!


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

I pasture board at my new barn for $210/mth. I spent some time there yesterday walking my boy around, trying to teach him how to use the automatic waterers, rode him in the arena (took him a couple times passing the announcer's booth and seeing his reflection in the window before he could smoothly trot by), AND....my favorite part....rode out on one of the trails with a friend! He is also with the two horses we put him with before we moved, so he has buddies and they have a huge run-in.
I think we will like it there!


----------



## TurnNBurn17 (Jun 26, 2008)

^^^^^^^^ ya well that is an amazing barn!


----------



## heartlandstables (Aug 9, 2008)

We are a family owned full service boarding facility on 25 acres in scenic San Timoteo Canyon located in Southern California. We provide custom care and support for each horse to meet the owner's needs in a friendly atmosphere. We have two Trainers on site to help with you or your horses training needs. One Trainer specializes in the American Paint Horse and the other specializes in Arabian horses. The owner of the ranch lives on the property and over sees the day to day care of your horse. The Ranch access is paved from the street to the barn. No dirt roads to deal with!


Standard Boarding Services include: 

Feeding two times a day. 
Barn and Mare Motel cleaned once a day. 
Pipe Corrals cleaned daily. 
Variety of hays offered for feed. 


Also Include the use of:

Three Arena's 
Six Wash Racks 
Six turn-outs 
Two 45' Bull Pens 
One 40' Round Pen 
One 60' Round Pen 
One Hot Walker 
Miles and Miles of Trails with year round water crossings. 

Here at Jeffries Heartland Stables we offer several optional services to make owning a horse easy for you and help your horse feel at home. 

Optional Boarding Services: 

Daily Grain and supplements 
Daily Blanketing 
Turn out options 
Monthly Trailer storage 
Short term board 

We are willing to customize the care for the comfort of you and your horse.









www.heartlandstables.net


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

O geez, I'm feeling slightly un-done! Eventhough I probably pay WAY less then some of you guys. "Besides the ones who own their own barns!!" 

I pay $150/m onth for feed x 2 a day. Pasture 24/7. 3- five acre pastures with run ins. 12x12 stalls. Hot/Water wash stalls. Free transport to shows/trail rides that owner goes to. 

I'm not sure I have any pictures. Let me look. 

[/img]







Legend in her paddock.








Legend in the field.








Me riding Legend in the far back pasture. 

One last thing I forgot we got tons of riding trails. We also back up to state game land that we can also ride on freely.

Last one is of Legend in her stall looking out at her paddock.


----------



## HappyAppy (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, you guys have amazing barns! :shock: 
My barn i board at does not have an actual barn. There is just pastures with a large shelter in each . There are 5 grass pastures. 3 are smaller and two are quite large. My horse is in the biggest. There are two round pens and a huge arena with a calf return, nice trails and a field. it is only 40 acres but i love it and its like a huge family there. No one new has come to board in a long time, and the boarders/leasers are all friends, its just awsome, and somewhat exclusive, lol. I love it.  








this is my horse in the arena, all the dirt is the arena. Its pretty big lol.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

i work for free lessons on sundays and half off of charmer's board

at the barn we have 
about 30 pipe corrals
4 barn stalls
a round pen
2 locker rooms
1 tack room
an office
2 arenas
4 pastures
a feed room
6 or 7 crossties
a wash rack 
and miles of trails


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

i dont have any real good picture but i guess if you go to heartsnhorses.org you can look at there faclities and the gallery!

-there is 16 stalls. All occupied. 
-2 tack rooms! 
-a bathroom
- a office 
-a 'classroom' for the campers
-8 sets of cross ties. 
-80' by 200' heated indoor riding arena with attached to barn
-they have automatic waterers
-a gelding pasture 
-a mares pasture 
- a seniors pasture for the old ones
- yearlings pasture
-8 seperate paddocks for horses that get turned in at night. 2 -in each usually. chance has 1 other pasture buddy
-3 roundpens 1 is used to put the stud out 2 for horses
-1 training round pen out back. 
- cross country corses
- miles and miles of trails boarders can go on anytime 
- nice sanded outdoor arena. 
- wash rack.
- the 'goat barn'
- and the cows pasture. 
- a heated feed room 
- hay loft with over 200 bales of hay
- like 7 acres of just hay
- tons and tons of jumps! [heaven ]
- theres tons of shows that go on... but its not a show barn 
- everyone is soo friendly never any drama going on!

I pay $450.00 a month... but i think its worth it.

i thinkkk thats about it! sorry for it being so long!


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

wow!!!! all those barns are just amazing!!!! lol pretty much made my jaw drop! lol we have none of that here.
shad lives in a paddock with Bella and i have an area where i can do about 2, 15-20m circles, to ride. lol and trails consist of roads and TSR's


----------



## clover (Aug 7, 2008)

brneyedgrl- Where are you in DE??? 
Sounds like you are getting a great deal at that barn. I am paying $250/mo for the same thing and I thought that was good. Our board is getting ready to go up. I am in the Smyrna area.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

welp, here's 'the barn' It was built in the '30s, and gets improvements whenever needed. 








Board: $375 a month
includes daily turnout, use of large indoor arena, 4 1/2 miles of trails, 50 acre pasture to run around in (soon to be fenced in for fields), AM & PM feedings, we will stand with/hold your horse for the farrier, worm your horse, will set him or her up for spring/fall shots with the rest of the horses, we clean your stall, basically you just pay the bills and ride your horse, or we could ride them for you too lol

Here's a pic of the 'nicer' gelding's in their paddock munching on some hay








Charlie is the paint (boarder), Nick is the black TWH with the red halter (boarder), Toby is brown TWH that you can see under Nick's neck (boarder), Gordo is the ex harness racer that's roan with his head behind Charlie (trail horse), and my boy Playboy has his head right under Charlies

A shot of the 'evil mares' paddock lol, and the barn









Rio in his stall just being... Rio  









aha! here i present to you... the evil mares. dun dun DUN!








starting with the big arab/appy butt in the middle aka Comet or Comakaze :lol: (trail horse), the small belgian is Isabelle (trail horse), the palomino is Cammie (trail horse), the sorrel next to her is Bella aka blue-eyed blondie (boarder), and the little black head peeking around Comet's butt belongs to Cinder (broodmare).


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Front of barn and round pen









view from the paddock









View from the aisle









Stable hand and barn security







[/url]


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

I took some photos while I was out there waiting for Blaze last night. It's a nice, small (they never have more than 25 horses at a home, including their own) and cozy. They have 4 stalls in their barn, a really nice tack/grain room, 40x40 indoor work arena, large outdoor arena, and huge pastures combining for a total of 65 acres.

barn-




























the outhouse. classy-


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

nice out house.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

breezeypoo<3 said:


> ok. tell us as much as you possibly can about your stable, what it looks like, why you like it ect.
> 
> heres mine:
> 
> I ride at a show barn....


 
WOW how much did that cost to build!?! :shock: Thats like my dream barn... 

Well here is my barn. Around 15 stalls but only 11 are being used. One stall is a dog room, another is a feed room, One side has runs.a hay loft with holes in the floor so you have to be super carefull. A nice indoor arena with lights! An out house...Good size lockers, its looks really grungy becuase there is tons of garbadge, kids toys, just a bunch of junk all around. Three galloping fields! And 600+ acres to ride on. 
Here is the web site (when it was clean) 
index


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Hoofers: www.hooferridingclub.org (go to gallery- I love the Halloween pictures)- there are two barns, one indoor arena and one outdoor arena, a big cross-country course, lots of fields, a club room, and tons of trails that are shared with the other barns in the area.

Madison Dressage: doesn't have a website but there is one barn with an office, two bathrooms, a lounge with a kitchenette thingy (cabinets, fridge, counterspace, etc.), and an attached indoor arena. There is one sand outdoor arena, one big field (grass is cut down and is arena-shaped) and an arena with gravelly stuff that is for dressage. There are lots of trails and fields, too. I can't post pictures because I have them on Shutterfly and my stupid computer will let me copy/paste pictures from everywhere BUT Shutterfly- it just posts some long strand of letters.


----------



## Junebug (Jan 18, 2009)

The place that were at currently is Very Nice we have:
A hot walker
Play pen
Indoor Arena
Trail course
Round pen
2 full barns 
each horse has their own cross ties
horses are weighed every month as well as feed is measured and weighed
42 acers
5 houses
each horse has their own 1 acre pasture
stalls have paddocks
mats and fans in stalls
HELECOPTER(which i do like b/c it desenseitizes her 
2 tack rooms which have a kep pad lock on them
storage rooms for your horse
trails to ride (its next to a preserve)

Every weed is picked and its CLEAN!
Im very happy were were at its almost too good to be true aha


----------



## babyruth1984 (Dec 15, 2008)

I board at Green Gables boarding and riding facility, owned and operated by Ginger in Valley Alabama. I love it there! I live over 30 miles away but it was the best that I had found. Board is $300 a month for stall board and turnout at night. There are 12 12x12 stalls, all with windows. There is a tack room that has a bathroom in it, a wash rack with cold and hot water, 5 pastures, last pasture keeps the pastured horses. There is a good size arena in pasture one ticked into the far corner. A round pen by the barn and a hot walker right by it. The place is on an old plantation farm, still has the slave house, a one room school house, and the original plantation home that the owner and her family live in. There are countless miles of trails and streams to cross. We constantly meet up with other people who use her trails and we all ride together. I am a beginner and they've all been tackling me and training me. I've found this most helpful because I can take what they all say and adapt it to what works for me. There were closer cheaper places to me, but this was the best I found. My girl is 13 and was ribby when I bought her. They've been fattening her up for me. They noticed something wrong with her back legs and called out 2 different farriers, vet is coming in two weeks. One reason I picked this place was because they have 3 very old horses that all look really good.


----------



## babyruth1984 (Dec 15, 2008)

there is also another pasture that she is currently using for hay since she doesn't have many pastured horses right now.


----------



## dqlulu (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi, I am opening my boarding and lesson barn in Middletown, CT on March 1st. It is located on a former 60 acre dairy farm. I share the farm with a Therapeutic Riding facility, which happens to be my other job- very conveniently located! My barn is 6 stalls, 6 acres, ring, trails etc. Needs lots of clean up inside but is a fairly new building with large stalls. Once I get the cobwebs out and paint the common areas I will post pictures. BEAR PAW BARN - Horse Boarding and Riding Lessons in Middletown, Connecticut


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

i board at my trainers barn. he just bought it in december so their is still a lot of work to do because it would be hard to do it in the snow. we have 14 stalls. heated tack room & bath room. indoor ring. & 4 pastures we use to at a time because their are 2 mares, and 10 geldings. the large gelding fild we are curently useing is in the back so that is use non hunting seson in that one it took me about 30 min to find my horse. we are adding a outdoor & seating in the indoor and adding on another heated room for saddles and bridles and keep the tack boxs in the curent tack room and keep the desk there and the couch and that will be a place to sit and will be the ofic we alllso want to add more stalls.


----------



## GSJCCrider (Feb 17, 2009)

Waterbrooke Stables.
-indoor jumping arena
-outdoor jumping arena
-indoor gymkhana arena
-outdoor gynkhana arena
-indoor training arena
-outdoor training arena
-indoor dressage arena
-outdoor dressage arena
-indoor arena
-outdoor arena
-2 race tracks
-pool(for horses)
-4 wash racks
-700 miles of trails
-2 barns with 40 stalls each
-2 horsey tredmils
-29 pastures
-hot walker
It costs $600 per month


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I keep my horse at a private stable that belongs to a friend of ours. It has six stalls, five of which are occupied. It was just built in January, so there are some things it still needs, but it's getting there! We have 5 acres of pasture, and the horses get 24 hour turnout with 24 hour access to their stalls. We have hot and cold running water, an office with a fridge, microwave, and couches, a bathroom with a shower, a tack room, and a feed room. We also just got matching stall signs with all the horses' names on them. The stalls are 12x12 with mats, shavings, fans, and automatic waterers. We have another paddock near the main pasture, which we use for general riding and lessons but next year we're putting in a covered arena. We're working on getting a round pen. It's only a matter of time. :]

Here are a few pictures I've got. They are, respectively:

- all the stalls
- the feed room
- the tack room


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

I ride at Sweet Hills, on LI, NY. It has the one big barn which houses the hack and school horses that the stable owns. Then it has 4 boarder barns, one of which is full service. It has at least 10 turn outs, a decent sized indoor, and 3 outdoor arenas. It is adjacent to a beautiful network of trails on state owned preserve. For the full service board, which includes grooming and riding of the horses it is $1k a month, and for the other board, which includes feeding, clean stalls, turning out, and blanketing, it is $800 a month. Each boarder gets there own shed for tack which has a lock on it.


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

Willow Creek Farm (owned by my grandparents) 
-board is FREE (you buy your hay, grain, shavings, ect.) we have 1 boarder, she cleans stalls and feeds for her board
-3 stalls (2 are 12x13 and 1 is 15x12. . . its a foaling stall) 
-feed room w/ saddle racks, and bridle and halter hooks (this is were the lockers are)
-hay room
-overhang attached to the barn thats where we keep the medowbrook (cart)
-one chicken coop **** . . . it could be used as a mini stall
-dirt padock (200x100)
-3 turnout grass pastures (8 acres total grass turnout)
-jump standards in pasture
- trails that back up to the farm (no idea how long they are)
-small creek that runs along the back of the largest of the 3 grass turnout pastures
. . . yeah thats my farm, i'll post a picture of my farm later, im not home right now.


----------



## Grahamstephani (Sep 22, 2007)

I board my mare at Fish Creek Farm in Arlington, Washington. It's about 10-15 minutes away from my house. I like it because it's small enough that each person gets individual attention, but big enough that if there is ever any problem you can find someone to help you. The owners take good care of their horses and the boarders'. If anything at all happens (they move your horse to a different pasture, she looses a shoe, gets injured, or they're in any way concerned) Beverly (one of the owners) gives you a personal phone call to keep you "in the loop". Everybody is willing to lend a helping hand and a piece of advice. The other owner, ****, even gave me advice on different brands when I was buying my first blanket. Because Hray is my first horse and none of my family is involved in equestrian activities it's important that I can ask the people around me questions and get knowledgeable opinions.
Their qualities include:
- 60 acre facility
- 60ft x 140ft lighted covered arena
- 100ft x 200ft lighted outdoor arena
- 50ft solid wall round pen
- 40ft hot walker
- Hot wash rack
- Individual tack rooms
- 32 matted 10ft x 12ft stalls
- 18 semi-private pastures
- A 12 acre group pasture
- Over 2 miles of horse trails on site and access to miles of trails on adjacent properties
- Open 24/7, 365 days a year
- Owners have over 30 years experience
- Trainer Dory Jackson has over 20 years experience
- Supports the Snohomish County 4H Program, the American Endurance Riders Conference, and the Pacific Northwest Endurance Riders
This info can all be found on the website.
I use the semi-private pasture boarding for $300 a month.
However, I don't use the trainer.
Also, check out the stud, CCA Balistik. He's one utterly gorgeous Arabian.








I get to pet that every time I go into the barn.


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm boarding at Green Savannah Stables in Sumter, SC right now. It's owned by Mr. Bobby and run by his daughter Kelly. I've been here since May of last year (08 ) when I moved to Sumter. I clean stalls to pay for Cope's board, but I also work at the feed store Mr. Bobby owns next door...which is really convenient. We have four barns, and Kelly's personal barn is being built. The block barn is where most of the teen girls that show are, and also where Mr. Bobby's horses are. Each stall in the block barn has a small run (proly 12 X 30 ft?). There are 12 stalls in the wood barn...this is where Kelly's horses are. Three of them have a small run. Two of Kelly's horses have a run and their runs open up to one of the grass pastures. The two stall barn has large dirt runs. Then there's the lower barn (a.k.a. The Ghetto barn or The ******* barn)...that's where my boy is. We have small pastures attached to our stalls. My friends, Marie and Shannon keep their boys there too. Shannon's got a gaited walking horse named Chester. Marie's got a palomino walking horse (Gatlin) and a belgian (John...or Big John...or Little John...depending on who's calling him). The front arena is sand and it's used for jumping and rail work. The dressage arena is by the wood barn. Right now we have panels going from mama & baby's stall to the dressage arena for easy turn out for them (crazy baby). We have two other grass turn out pastures next to Kelly's pasture. And we also have some trails (not much though). We can go on the trails to get to a friend's barn though (but we only go in groups because we have to cross a busy road and a highway). We're also about 30 minutes from Manchester State Park. Lots of trails there. 

In June though David and I are moving to San Antonio, Tx. If anyone knows about some of the boarding facilities there (particularly any information about the facility on Lackland AFB) I'd love to hear it. I've already been to their website...but if anyone's stayed there I'd love to know their thoughts... 

Sorry the post was so long.


----------



## LizAndCollin101 (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't board my horses anywhere. We have stables ourselves at our own place. (Australian I am  )

Anyway, our stables consist of a ground floor that house 3 horses. Then above it we have a hay loft, a spare room for any other stuff and then a verandah overlooking our roundyard, 40x20m dressage arena, and our sporting arena. It also overlooks the rest of our propery and our main big dam. On the ground floor we also have our tack room - and behind the wall is our feed room. We have a tank next too stables which we use for watering, feeding etc. It sounds a bit complicated and it won't make much sense. lolol.

I will try and upload some photos soon. 
=)


x.


Eliiizabethh.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Beautiful barns everyone! I'll have to upload my pictures soon... I'm too lazy and tired at the moment ....


----------



## JMMarroq (Apr 4, 2009)

My little farm has four stalls, two are for my horses and one is for our Miniature broodmare (who looks like she is gonna burst any moment lol) It has two small pastures, two larger pastures, and a ring/extra pasture. Our house is over the stalls and the main house is my grandparents. In all it is 5 acres  It's nothing special, but it's very homie XD 

I used to ride at this HUGE farm (which coinsidently happens to be two houses away from mine...small world) which is 90 acres and has a really pretty barn. I wish there was a Hunter/Jumper riding faucility within 40miles of where I live, but there isn't  just two eventing barns and like two random barns haha I guess I'm the only Hunter/Jumper barn lol

I would be amazing to find a place that nice to ride at...the two nicest places in my area don't even come close to that :O kinda sad really lol


----------



## Flexion (Nov 28, 2008)

My barn is a hunter/jumper barn, about 151 acres of land. 

We have: 

- Two barns with 12 x 12 box stalls
- Large outdoor lesson ring
- 80 x 200 indoor arena
- 3 Tack and Trunk Rooms 
- Large wash stalls with hot and cold water 
- 6 Large All-Weather Sand Paddocks


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, let's see...
I don't currently own my own horse (working on that! =P), but I do take lessons at this here barn. We have...

...80x200 outdoor.
...60x110 indoor.
...10x12 boxes (currently full up).
...a few large pastures, mares and geldings seperated (no stallions allowed).
...round pen.
...tack room.

It is little, but that's why I like it. The owners also live right next to the barn. They can see the horses out their windows. =) They have a farrier scheduled once a month and the horses get trimmed in groups. Everyone is really friendly. Even if you don't know everyone, there's always someone willing to give you pointers for your trot or help you wrap your horse's legs the right way. I love it. =)

If you wanna see pictures you can go here: index (Go to the Boarding tab to see pictures of the barn, etc.)


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Nothing special anywhere around here.  I have a plain old Western style barn. IDK how many acres... 20-30? There is a corral, two barns, two turn out fields, a fenced in area w/ a pond (not allowed to ride in anymore due to holes in the ground) a dead end street-great for mini trail rides.


----------



## zebraowner (May 17, 2009)

I am just finishing up building my dream barn. It's 48 ft by 60 ft. Concrete everywhere except stalls, they have rubber mats. 8 12 X 12 stalls, one of which has a dividing wall between two stalls so it can open up to make into a 24 X 12. One 12 X 12 storage room, one 12 X 12 feed room, one 12 X 16 hay room, automatic waterers in each stall, sliding doors on fronts and backs of each stall that open up into pastures, one 12 X24 office/ tack room with a 12 X 6 bathroom w/ shower and large sink. 12 X 12 wash rack w/ hot and cold water. On 45 acres of hay field and a small wooded area W/ a stream going through.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

WHOA!!!!!!!!! zebrapwner thats amazing
my barn has about 30 stalls, we also have about 20 horses who sleep outside, and 3 tack rooms, 2 bathrooms, 2 rings, 7 pastures, ummmmmmmm feed room, a whole bunch of crossties and we have 2200 acres cause the owner/instructors family owns that land and its ALL dirt road no pavement so we made them into trails too


----------

